

Heyday App Is a Journal of Your Life That Writes Itself - yqiang
http://allthingsd.com/20131205/heyday-app-is-a-journal-of-your-life-that-writes-itself/

======
liveink
congrats on the launch! and to think this was the original intro to the
company and product:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4727245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4727245)

